# HDMI "not plugged in" error



## Chris_7 (May 8, 2014)

Hi, 

HDMI audio doesn't work on my Sony VAIO Windows 7 laptop. 

1) There is nothing wrong with the HDMI cable. I have tested the cable on other laptops where it works just fine. 

2) I plug the HDMI cable into my laptop but it says the HDMI audio is "Not Plugged in".
It's as if my laptop thinks there is no HDMI cable. I have googled online for hours and hours, trying many different solutions but nothing has worked so far.

3) I read the following online: 

"In Device Manager, scroll down to the listing for your HDMI port under "Display Adapters."* If the HDMI port is not listed, it is likely the HDMI port has completely failed and will need to be replaced.*"

When I go to Device Manager > Display Adapters, this is all it says: 

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145	

And if I right click on it > Properties, it claims to be "working properly". 

4) So, my questions are: 

a) I assume this ATI Mobility Radeon is a graphics card; does it *include* the HDMI port?

b) And if it does, I doubt this tests for the actual *physical metal port*? - the metal thing spurting out of the laptop on the side - because I guess it is *this* which may be damaged? 
How would I test the actual physical port?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

HDMI ports are part of the video chipset. They are not designated/implemented as audio only.

Are you able to get video over HDMI? What are you connecting to the HDMI port?

Manually update or reinstall the video drivers. For audio output, you have to select the HDMI port as the default audio device. 

There is no way of physically testing the actual port.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Where is the other end of the HDMI cable plugged into? The message you are seeing is saying that the other end is not plugged into a TV. 
If it is plugged into a TV then you must select the HDMI port on the TV to play video and audio. As Dogg said, HDMI is not audio only.


----------



## Chris_7 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. 

*Are you able to get video over HDMI? *

If I have HDMI cord connected to the laptop _before_ I switch it on, then it works, but the sound does not - i.e. the sound only comes out of the laptop not TV.

*What are you connecting to the HDMI port?*

I'm using the cable to connect my laptop to my TV.

*Manually update or reinstall the video drivers. *

I've tried this already but didn't make any difference.

*For audio output, you have to select the HDMI port as the default audio device. *

I can't set it as a default device because it says that it is not plugged in (even though it is plugged in). The default device part is greyed out.

*If it is plugged into a TV then you must select the HDMI port on the TV to play video and audio. *

I have done this also. 
Actually my HDMI set up was working fine for years with the same laptop and TV. One day it just suddenly stopped working after I put the laptop into hibernate mode temporarily and woke it up again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the HDMI cable plugged in and video visible on the TV, go to *Start/Control Panel/Sound*. You should have a selection for you onboard speakers and your HDMI or digital audio source, choose that, If need be, you can choose the Configure button to set it up.


----------

